# Warped Mirror Frame



## Smitea* (Oct 29, 2011)

I am busy to restore a Satin Wood Antique 3 Mirror Dresser made from Satin Wood.
The 600 x 500 mm frame of the large mirror has warped to such an extent that there is a gap at the one corner of a about 10mm between the mirror and the wood. I do not want to put any pressure on the mirror in order to force the frame in a flat plane as I am afraid that the glass may crack. 
Any advice as how to rectify this problem will be highly appreciated.

Smitea*


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you remove the mirror?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Pictures?*

Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## Smitea* (Oct 29, 2011)

To Joe Rebuild and Texas Sawduster
Thank you for your reponse about my problem re a warped mirror wooden frame.

I have removed the mirror and have restoured the frame, however it is warped so much that there is a gap in the bottom right hand corner of about 10mm beteen the frame and the mirror - see black line (shadow) in photo, starting small at the top right hand corner and becoming bigger to the bottom right corner.

*I have found a solution to the problem*. I have constructed a cross brace from 20 x 5mm steel which is screwed at the back, to the four corners of the frame - this pulls the frame in a perfect flat plane, allowing me to install the mirror without fear of cracking. The brace has been painted since the photo was taken, but it can even be concealed by means of a wooden box if required. The most important is that the mirror is now also protected against any possible future warping of the frame as the steel is strong enough to withstand the force of the frame.
After solving this problem, I think I deserve a cup of coffee!! :smile:


----------

